# SketchUp Doors



## SketchUp Guru (15 Feb 2007)

I think we've done this before but I thought I'd post this anyway. Sorry to bore you.

There are several ways to draw paneled doors. Here are a few.

First, The Dead Simple One Component Shaker Door.





1. Draw door to outside dimensions. Start with rectangle and Push/Pull to thickness. 3/4" thick shown here.
2. Use Offset tool to draw inisde of frame.
3. Use Push/Pull to create recess. 1/4" recess shown.

Second, The Dead Simple One Component Raised Panel Door.




Starts the same as the previous door.
4. Offset tool used to create the limit of the fielding. Diagonal drawn in between corners to create fold lines.
5. Double click on field only. This selects the center field and its four bounding edges. Hold Alt with the Move tool. Move the field up making sure you're moving in the direction of the blue axis. Type the desired height. I used 1/4". If you can't get the move to go in the right direction, orbit to a lower viewpoint.

Here's another method of building a door. This one consists of five components just like a real frame and panel door would. I wouldn't go to this kind of detail unless I needed it for working drawings or other illustration purposes. There's another method to create the raised panel profile and the rail and stile profiles that you could use if you don't care about pulling the door apart into the individual parts. I'll show that way after this.

_Note: The arcs used for this demo consist of 6 segments each. This is to help keep file size down. I don't think you could even tell looking at the end product anyway._





1. Basic board for a stile.
2. Draw the profile of the cutter on the end.
3. Push/Pull and you've got the stile. Make it a component.





4. Copy the stile and mirror it with the Scale tool. Move it to the desired position.
5. Copy one of the stiles and rotate it into place as a rail. Right click on it and Make unique. Copy the rail and mirror the copy to make the other rail. don't panic about the length.





6. Use Intersect with model, Eraser and some tracing to fill in faces for the cope on the ends of the rails. Since the rails are related you only need to do one of them. The other one gets the same treatment.
7. Figure out the dimensions of the panel. Draw a rectangle to that shape. The edge of the rectangle will be the Follow Me path. Draw the profile of the raising and back of the panel as needed. I deleted the face of the rectangle mainly for clarity but it also means there's no geometry in contact with the profile. This makes it easier to select the path for Folow Me.






8. Select the rectangle path by triple clicking on one of the lines. Get the Follow Me tool and click on the face of the profile. If the faces are reversed, triple click on the panel, right click and choose Reverse faces.
9. Trace along an internal edge to p and bottom to put in the faces. Clean up the unneeded lines. Go to X-ray or wire frame view to make sure you get them all. Make the panel a component.
10. Move the frame and panel together. Select all five components and make a component of the lot.

Just for fun, here's the finished door from the previous post. It's on the left with hinge mortises and a hole drilled for the knob. In the center are copies of that door. The right hand one of that pair has been mirrored with the scale tool so that the mortises and hole are in the proper place.

On the right are more doors and panel made from that original door. I didn't draw another bit of geometry to make these. I made an initial copy and then made the individual parts unique so editing them wouldn't change the original. Then I used the resizing technique discussed in Jeff's thread employing the a left to right selection and the Move tool.

Don't make components unique if they aren't going to get edited, though.

You can probably imagine that a whole kitchen full of doors could be made from a single door component using this method.


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Feb 2007)

Dave, as ever, an excellent resource. I'm sure I won't be the only person referring to this in the future. Thanks very much indeed.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Philly (15 Feb 2007)

Bravo!!!
You make it look so simple. Thanks for sharing (yet again!!!)
Philly


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Feb 2007)

Thankee gentlemen. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Nick W (15 Feb 2007)

Dave, have another Gold Star.


----------



## Colin C (15 Feb 2007)

Dave 

If you have any more gold stars on that chest, you will fall over :wink: 
Thank as I have learned so much from you


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Feb 2007)

I already fell down. Those gold stars are heavy.


----------



## Alf (16 Feb 2007)

=D>


----------



## tim (16 Feb 2007)

Very useful Dave - thank you. 

Can I ask a question related to 'a whole kitchen full of doors'?

I like the idea of using components but so often there will be three doors out of twenty that are the same size but the others will all be different or graduated sized drawers etc. However the stile and rail widths will be the same. 

How do I draw those up with the least amount of components/ effort please?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Feb 2007)

Alf, are you picturing me laying on my face, calling, "Help, I've fallen and I can't get up."?  

Tim, after deciding on the method you want to use to draw the doors, draw one, make it a component and then use Make unique, resize and move components as needed. That's the simple description and once you learn the technique, it really is simple.

In the last image I posted, the doors are each made up of the five standard elements; 2 rails, 2 stiles and a panel. The one on the left is actually the same one I ended up with in the previous image. (I just deleted the preceding steps and moved that door to the origin.)

To make the tall doors in the last image, I copied the first one over using Ctrl+Move. I made the panel and stiles unique. Actually I used a script called ApplyTo.rb from smustard.com for the stiles and made one unique, got its new definition and applied it to the other one. 

I moved the top rail up to its new position. Then I opened one of the stile components for editing and used a left to right selection box (use the Select arrow) to select the top end of the stile. The Move tool was used then to move the end geometry up and into place. This fixed both stiles.

Next I opened the panel component for editing and repeated the left to right selection and Move. To make the neighboring door, I made a copy using Ctrl+Move and then used the Scale tool to mirror it. The smaller doors are the same size as the original and were copied into place. The top panel was edited using the already described method but I also had to make the rails unique.

A word of caution about using the left to right selection box: You need to make sure you select the desired geometry before making the move. The best way to do this is to change to Wireframe view so you can see all the line segments that are selected before you start moving.

I made a couple of video clips that might be helpful. When I get to work this morning I'll post their Youtube links.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Feb 2007)

Here's kind of a cross between the first doors and the five piece doors. The door ends up as a single component so it wouldn't be real useful for construction drawings but if you want to show a more complex door with out having the cope and stick work, this will be your method.






1. Draw the profile of the frame and the raising. You can stop at the edge of the field. Draw a Follow Me path. I've drawn the path well below the profile for clarity but you don't need to do that.
2. Select the path and run Follow Me on the profile.
3. trace along the edge of the field and the edge on the back of the door to fill in the faces. Delete the unneeded lines on the back.

In the back ground you can see three doors made from that single door. Resizing was a matter of making a left to right selection around the part of the door that needed to be moved and then moving the selection.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Feb 2007)

And just when you thought I was finished boring you with doors, here's another set. 






For these I used the same profile and essentially the same method as the last set. In this case, though, I split the profile into an outer and inner part. the inside part included the profile for the inside of the frame as well as the raising. I drew a second path for that part of the door with the exaggerated arch top. I ran Follow Me each of the profiles with its associated path. Then I filled in the space between and did a bit of clean up. Resizing the doors is still absolutely simple with the left to right selection and the Move tool.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Feb 2007)

Here's a link to a video clip showing how to use the scale tool to mirror a component. Of course you can select more than one component and mirror the lot of them, too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsuI3tjP0g0

And here is the clip for resizing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrGhfNyyEsI


----------

